# Bubinga and black palm Patriot



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Here is the Patriot I started yesterday after church. It is 1/2" plywood with bubinga faces and a black palm palmswell.


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Since my wife's iPad won't let me edit, here is another picture:


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

That, sir, is spectacular!


----------



## KnivesandRubber (Dec 18, 2010)

How is a slngshot like that shot? Is it a through-the-fork shooter? I would love to some pictures with the bands attached, you did an amazing job!!


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

It is a through the fork shooter. I had some cub scouts over tonight working on wheels and axles for their pinewood derby cars so I didn't get to make a band set for it. It will get tapered Theraband gold bands. I need to band up several frames. I'll post pictures of it banded tomorrow. 
Bill, thank you for sharing this design with us. It is great.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow! Very good job.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I like the plam swell


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm likin' that!!! great contrast, and it looks like it should shoot great too!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow fantastic job shawn!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Stunning work, beautiful wood and palmswell.


----------



## cedar hunter (Dec 31, 2011)

Excellent job, well done!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

beautiful, nice work.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

wow that is terrific! absolutely beautiful. very good job sir. VGJ indeed.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Masterful.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Quality craftsmanship and super choice of materials.







This one really rocks!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow! That is beautiful! Can't wait to see it banded up and hear how it shoot. I'm still learning to work with the multiplex and will post my humble pics of my Patriot version this coming week. Very much a newb.
But that is simply amazing.


----------



## Elmar (Apr 27, 2011)

wow, You have given the patriots a really noble touch.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I can't add much that's already been posted. I'm amazed, it's a stunning piece really. Good job.

sean


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Exquisite, love to see one with a satin finish


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Maybe on the next one, Blue Danube. I think the next will be bubinga with a cocobolo palmswell. I'll use the Armor Seal satin poly on it. After I finish the Vulcan rev 2, of course.


----------



## crazyhorse (Jan 11, 2012)

AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

that is really beautiful


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Shawn, try 2 coats Boiled Linseed Oil, 10 coats of tru oil and hand rub out with rottenstone between coats. The depth it brings out on Bubinga is unreal. Your Beautiful craftmanship and an Old World finish will "POP"


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

That looks lovely, what finish did you use? It has come up looking great well done!


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Here it is finally banded up with theraband gold. I cut a slot in each fork tip to retain the tie so I don't have to dig out my bent needle nose pliers. I used a superglue finish on this one. I wet sanded it with 1000 grit paper to level out the finish and then polished it with the foam ball and Flitz, but will be using 0000 steel wool in the future. I used 0000 steel wool on the Vulcan A and it looks a lot less plastic.


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! I bow to the master!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice... I also like the retaining slot as well. I've done the same before but put it on the inside of the fork... of course since I usually use G10 or the like it works well.. would have to experiment with that a little on plywood before knowing if it'd work well that way or not.


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Your original design also has the band notch on the inside. I like mine on the outside. I don't know if there's a particular reason for it, I just do. Having the band notch on the inside would allow you to use rubber bands also, in addition to theraband strips when rigging for outside the fork shooting. Maybe I'll give it a try.


----------

